# intermediate quality surveillance



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I imagine this has been asked many times before, and it seems to me I may have even asked in the past.
In any case, what systems and suppliers do you in the industry use?

I want a 2 camera system with a DVR. It does not need network capabilities, but I'm sure they all have them anyway. I would like the option of wireless cameras with good IR and they must be weatherproof.
I want to be able to read a license plate from 30 feet and have decent facial recognition at 15. This would be installed in an unmanned location that is checked daily, so no monitors or PTZ features are necessary.

Would be looking to spend up to $1500. What is out there besides the cheaper homeowner style systems.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used these guys in the past.. great tech support.. http://www.2mcctv.com/standalone-surveillance-systems/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the money is in the cameras, and the sky is the limit.

the cheap dvrs have older crappy software, the good ones have great software. if you want to set up a computer server to do it, geovision has fantastic software - you buy the board, and set up whatever you want for cameras.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been using Speco and have not looked back, preferably the intensifiers.


http://www.specotech.com/products/category/16/Video/Cameras.html


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Digital watchdog DVR and Nuvico cams. Lose the idea of wireless and you could possibly stay within budget.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I have used thes guys before,I even use one of their systems for the shop and the house.
*Duncan's online*


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I've been using Speco and have not looked back, preferably the intensifiers.
> 
> 
> http://www.specotech.com/products/category/16/Video/Cameras.html


They are located here on Long Island.. great products.. :thumbup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Wireless has to stay for now. This will be a pilot project and move from location to location for the time being. Distances will not be great and the antenna could even be mounted outdoors under an eve or such.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Wireless + 1500 budget = wallmart :whistling2:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Wireless + 1500 budget = wallmart :whistling2:


Fair enough, what about $2500?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

If you are talking about the higher end industrial stuff, that just bought you a single channel wireless option and maybe 2 cams.


----------



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

Tell me what you are wanting to do exactly in terms of the user. When you say checked once a day what does that mean? Do you want to trigger on motion events and then record those events for later viewing? Do you have power? How will the wireless be setup in terms of what / where will the host be located? Will the cameras be near one another or far apart? How portable does it have to be and how often will you move it?

Sorry for the million questions but if you can answer those I can tell you what is available and ballpark prices. For example, on higher end cameras you may not need IR lights. But for license plate stuff you will need a good camera.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

They will be used on town property and be checked when there has been a violation or damage. I want them to record 24/7, motion alerts would be nice to speed up finding the actual video clip. Power for the cameras is a given as far as I was concerned, I was unaware of any alternative, but if there is that would be incredible.
The dvr would be located inside of buildings associated with the sites. Cameras would be set to look at each other and be approx 50' apart. They would be moved as necessary but could be up to once a week. 

Right now I am looking hard at speco 2503 cameras.


----------



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

A couple more questions - will these be mounted out of reach? Do they need to be vandal proof and if so how much? 

How long are you hoping that these cameras will last in terms of durability? One year, five years?

Do you or users want remote access over the internet?

I will try to help if you give me a little more info.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

No remote access
5 years, they will not be out during the winter
up high enough they shouldn't need to be vandal proof and ideally they would be watching each other.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly, costco has good DVR camaera systems with night vision lighting and remote communication ability. I bought a kit of about 6 cameras for $700. All outdoor use.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

triden said:


> Honestly, costco has good DVR camaera systems with night vision lighting and remote communication ability. I bought a kit of about 6 cameras for $700. All outdoor use.


I have a Lorex system in my house. I wouldn't waste my money on one again.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Bump for more ideas.
What suppliers are you using?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Try Burtek ADI
http://www.adi-burtek.com/products/items/cctv.htm


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

I use ADI for some things too, but a lot of times they're just too expensive for otherwise regular product.


----------

